# ora mi tocca



## emanuela77

Questa e' una traduzione un po' strana..diciamo che si tratta di un modo di dire che non riesco a tradurre in inglese o se c'e' un qualcosa di simile:

"e ora mi tocca!" 
"e ora ti tocca!"

*I*n italiano il verbo 'toccare', in questa frase, non ha lo stesso il significato di 'to touch', e' come dire "e ora e' il mio turno" o qualcosa del genere.
Ma io cercavo piu' un modo di dire inglese che si avvicinasse a quello nostro italiano.

Grazie grazie


----------



## housecameron

Ciao Emanuela,
Secondo me _toccare_ in questo caso più che "essere il turno di" significa "avere in sorte".
Concordi?


----------



## cerchi

_I have to_?


----------



## baldpate

Che ne dici di
"And now it's down/up to me!"
"And now it's down/up to you!"
??

Il "to be _down_/_up_ to someone" vuol dire "spettare a qualcuno", o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Necsus

emanuela77 said:
			
		

> in italiano il verbo 'toccare', in questa frase, non ha lo stesso il significato di 'to touch', e' come dire "e ora e' il mio turno" o qualcosa del genere.





			
				housecameron said:
			
		

> Ciao Emanuela,
> Secondo me _toccare_ in questo caso più che "essere il turno di" significa "avere in sorte".
> Concordi?


'Essere il turno' sarebbe 'tocca a me', non 'mi tocca'; 'avere in sorte; capitare' è un altro significato (gli è toccata una bella fortuna); e poi c'è (Garzanti):
*2* essere costretto: _cosa mi tocca sentire!_; _mi tocca partire proprio oggi_.

Direi che per pensare a una traduzione bisognerebbe prima sapere esattamente qual è il significato che interessa a emanuela.


----------



## emanuela77

baldpate said:


> Che ne dici di
> "And now it's down/up to me!"
> "And now it's down/up to you!"
> ??
> 
> Il "to be _down_/_up_ to someone" vuol dire "spettare a qualcuno", o qualcosa di simile.


 
'e ora mi tocca...' nel senso....'e ora mi tocca fare qualcosa'.
Quando dici 'and now it's down/up to me' qual'e' quello che si avvicinerebbe di piu'? Perche' 'It's up to me' e' piu' una 'scelta' vero? 
'ora mi tocca' non e' proprio una scelta ma un qualcosa che 'mi tocca fare', devo fare.

grazie a tutti!!


----------



## housecameron

Necsus, ti rispondo con questo link:

http://www.oxfordparavia.it/lemmaIta29760

toccare
II verbo intransitivo 
1. (in sorte) mi è toccato fare _the lot fell to me __o it fell to my lot to do_
4. (essere costretto) mi tocca andarci di persona _I have to go in person;_ ma guarda cosa mi tocca fare!_ just look at what I have got to do!_


----------



## emanuela77

housecameron said:


> Ciao Emanuela,
> Secondo me _toccare_ in questo caso più che "essere il turno di" significa "avere in sorte".
> Concordi?


 
Esattamente. 

Credo che la traduzione piu' semplice e opportuna e'

"I have got to"....

Ma se lo dovessi mettere al passato tipo 'MI E' TOCCATO FARLO IERI....."?
UNA COSTRIZIONE....

...I did it yesterday ..non corrisponde veramente al significato che la mia          frase ha...


----------



## Heracleum

Concordo pienamente con baldpate, 
quindi "_mi tocca_" meglio detto come "*spetta a me*" 
nel senso di "è un mio compito" (dovere) 
ovvero: _l'adempimento del compito_ -ciò che devo fare- _*dipende da me*_ (dipendere = up to).
Quindi tradurrei con:
"It's *up to* me"
warning: attenzione: anche se sembra simile, è diverso da "mi spetta" che tende più a significare "_ne ho diritto_").


emanuela77 said:


> 'e ora mi tocca...' nel senso....'e ora mi tocca fare qualcosa'.
> Quando dici 'and now it's down/up to me' qual e' quello che si avvicinerebbe di piu'? Perche' 'It's up to me' e' piu' una 'scelta' vero?
> 'ora mi tocca' non e' proprio una scelta ma un qualcosa che 'mi tocca fare', devo fare.


Penso che per arricchire il contesto e rendere chiaro il concetto di "mi tocca" sarebbe stato utile una frase precedente del discorso (un esempio) tipo:
«è una settimana che riesco ad evitare di lavare i piatti... ma oggi mi tocca!»

Ovvero quel "tocca" da solo ha poco senso; c'è un'azione o un 'dovere' che è implicito ("oggi mi tocca lavare i piatti"), non ripetuto perché già detto nella frase precedente.

Dimenticavo:


emanuela77 said:


> Perche' 'It's up to me' e' piu' una 'scelta' vero?


Può sembrare una "scelta" perché di solito leggiamo "it's up to you" come a dire "scegli tu", ti riferisci a questo, vero?
La "scelta" non è nel "up to", bensì significa "*dipende* da te", ovvero come dicevo sopra riguardo l'adempimento del dovere, l'esito di cosa succederà dipende da te, ma non direi sia semplicemente "scegli tu"  
Quindi più un "a te la scelta", o tornando al topic "*tocca a te* scegliere", per questo -fossi in te- sceglierei "*it's up to* ..."


----------



## housecameron

Heracleum said:


> "It's *up to* me" tocca a me = sta a me (decidere, fare, ecc.)
> 
> Penso che per arricchire il contesto e rendere chiaro il concetto di "mi tocca" sarebbe stato utile una frase precedente del discorso (un esempio) tipo:
> «è una settimana che riesco ad evitare di lavare i piatti... ma oggi mi tocca!»  In questo esempio  *it's up to me *non lo vedo bene.
> 
> Ovvero quel "tocca" da solo ha poco senso; c'è un'azione o un 'dovere' che è implicito ("oggi mi tocca lavare i piatti"), non ripetuto perché già detto nella frase precedente.


----------



## cupoftea

Now it's my/your turn potrebbe essere un altro modo?


----------



## Siberia

I would also use " and now, I'm in for it"  in the sense that I'm going to pay for what I've done - I've got to accept the consequences.


----------



## Necsus

emanuela77 said:


> *Credo che la traduzione piu' semplice e opportuna e'*
> 
> *"I have got to"....*
> 
> *Ma se lo dovessi mettere al passato tipo 'MI E' TOCCATO FARLO IERI....."?*
> *UNA COSTRIZIONE....*
> 
> *...I did it yesterday ..non corrisponde veramente al significato che la mia* frase ha...


Da quanto dici qui sembra che il senso sia appunto 'essere costretto', in tal caso immagino che la traduzione potrebbe essere 'to have (to)' [Mi toccò tornare indietro, I had to go back]...


----------



## housecameron

Siberia said:


> I would also use " and now, I'm in for it" in the sense that I'm going to pay for what I've done - I've got to accept the consequences.


 
In base alla spiegazione (e al post nr. 1 !!) mi sembra perfetta.
_E ora ricevo in sorte questa pseudo-punizione._


----------



## Heracleum

> «è una settimana che riesco ad evitare di lavare i piatti... ma oggi mi tocca!»  In questo esempio  *it's up to me *non lo vedo bene.


Per questo attendo con ansia un esempio per capirne il contesto 

Per capirci (consiglio anche per *emanuela77*):

1)  «è una settimana che riesco ad evitare di lavare i piatti... ma oggi mi tocca!»
lavare i piatti con alternanza, a turni, ovviamente ha un significato "è il mio turno"

2) «Chi me lo fa fare di andare a lavorare? In famiglia: Gina bada alla casa, Pino studia... Lino è andato in pensione. Quindi ora mi tocca!»
è il mio compito, it's up to me.

Potrebbero esserci anche molteplici diverse sfumature.. quindi sarebbe interessante sapere una frase completa d'esempio da Emanuela.

Poi ovviamente _it's up to the natives_ l'ultima parola su "quando" (in quale caso) sta bene "cosa"


----------



## emanuela77

Heracleum said:


> Per questo attendo con ansia un esempio per capirne il contesto
> 
> 
> Potrebbero esserci anche molteplici diverse sfumature.. quindi sarebbe interessante sapere una frase completa d'esempio da Emanuela.


 
"Ho rifiutato il suo invito per due settimane consecutive ma stavolta mi tocca!"
"I have been denying his invitation for two weeks in a row but now......"

Questo potrebbe essere un esempio
grazie a tutti


----------



## TimLA

Ho rifiutato il suo invito per due settimane consecutive ma stavolta mi tocca!

I've rejected his invitation for two weeks in a row but now...
I must.
I'm obliged.
I feel obligated.


Che ne dite?


----------



## giovannino

emanuela77 said:


> "Ho rifiutato il suo invito per due settimane consecutive ma stavolta mi tocca!"
> "I have been denying his invitation for two weeks in a row but now......"


 
...I can't wriggle out of it


----------



## housecameron

emanuela77 said:


> "I have been denying his invitation for two weeks in a row but now...... _I'm in for it_ (Siberia's suggestion)


----------



## emanuela77

What do you think......

NOW IS MY TREAT???

Non so, mi e' venuto in mente..esempio:

You offered the coffee this morning, tomorrow is my treat!
Domani tocca a me.....???

E' corretto??


----------



## Heracleum

emanuela77 said:


> You offered the coffee this morning, tomorrow is my treat!


Ammetto che mi suona nuovo (nulla di indicativo se non della mia ignoranza ) 
...so I checked the dictionary.
Garzanti Linguistica says about "treat":
_he bought the kids an ice cream as a -_, ha *offerto *un gelato ai ragazzini; _
the meal is my -_, *offro *io il pranzo;
It is quite curious that two examples on two are about to offer something. Plus your example it's three 
I don't know...

Edit:
with my typical phlegm  I finally managed to recall the poor info I have about "treat":
The Halloween's "Trick or Treat" that we translate as "dolcetto o scherzetto" (or "scherzetto o dolcetto") but I guess it's actually: "scherzetto o offerta"? (nel senso di "regalino" o altro).


----------



## ron56

*C*iao everyone
*C*an someone translate this to *E*nglish. *T*hank you
"Allora mi tocca augurarti buon lavoro se sara questa la tua serata"

* G*razie mille


----------



## googs185

ron56 said:


> *C*iao everyone
> *C*an someone translate this to *E*nglish. *T*hank you
> "Allora mi tocca augurarti buon lavoro se sara questa la tua serata"
> 
> * G*razie mille



I'll take a stab at it:

Then you touch me wishing you good work if you will be this on your night?

The phrase dosen't seem to make much sense in Italian, but maybe a native speaker could clarify this. Perhaps it uses some idiomatic expression?


----------



## Salegrosso

I try to translate.

Then I have to say you "enjoy your work" if your night will be tonight.
Then I'm forced (by the situation) to wish that you'll do a good work, if tonight will be your night.

What's the context?


----------



## googs185

Salegrosso said:


> I try to translate.
> 
> Then I have to say you "enjoy your work" if your night will be tonight.
> Then I'm forced (by the situation) to wish that you'll do a good work, if tonight will be your night.
> 
> What's the context?



I agree here. The context would be most helpful.


----------



## mickeyNZ

"Therefore I must wish you (luck in your work/a good evening ) if this is to be your lot"
"Therefore, enjoy your work, if this will be your evening"

Maybe some more context would help


----------



## ron56

grazie mille everyone buon week-end!


----------



## Not being

ron56 said:


> *C*iao everyone
> *C*an someone translate this to *E*nglish. *T*hank you
> "Allora mi tocca augurarti buon lavoro se sara questa la tua serata"
> 
> * G*razie mille



I know now after some 3 hours it seems to be a bit out-of-date, but my suggestion would be

Well then, (now) *it's my time to say* 'enjoy your work' / 'do your best' if tonight is your *performance* (why not? as we can ....go astray without the context) 

PS: Because my teacher always asked us to do the exercises following our 'attached number', 'a chi tocca? a chi tocca' continously  therefore upon seeing this I remember my being timid back then ^^


----------



## morgana

A chi tocca? = whose turn is it?

Mi tocca = I must


----------



## moro_of_venice

morgana said:


> A chi tocca? = whose turn is it?
> 
> Mi tocca = I must


 Se seguito da un verbo
Se seguito da qualcosa = It touchs me


----------



## morgana

> Se seguito da un verbo
> Se seguito da qualcosa = It touches me



Yes you're right  sorry!


----------



## moro_of_venice

Don't worry Fatina, faccio più errori io


----------



## Salegrosso

Quindi "mi tocca andare in posta anche oggi" si tradurrebbe 
_It touches me going at the post even today_. 
E' giusto? Mi sembra incredibile che si dica proprio cosi'!


----------



## catherineosb

Salegrosso: penso che sarebbe meglio dire o: "It's up to me to go..."  o "It's my turn to go (to the post office?) today also",  cioè oltre a ieri, domani  e così via 
catherineosb


----------



## Stiannu

No, direi di no! *It touches me to + verb* non ha senso.
Ci possono essere diverse traduzioni di "*mi tocca + verbo*", a seconda del contesto:

I have to + verb
I'm forced to + verb
It's my turn to + verb
It's up to me to + verb
All I can do is + verb

ecc.


----------



## Not being

Non sia così semplice che penso io hix :"> Grazie l'aiuto di voi


----------



## Einstein

If this is your evening I must wish you good luck.


----------



## enamore

Nuova domanda ​ 
Hello,

Could anyone please tell me what "*Adesso che* *tocca* *a* *me"* means?


> Adesso tocca a me sperare di essere stato chiaro...


Grazie.



> Please, open a new thread for a new question.
> Remember to use the search function first.


----------



## pandinorombante

enamore said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone please tell me what "*Adesso che* *tocca* *a* *me"* means?
> 
> Grazie.


 
The literal translation is "Now it touches me" and the meaning is "Now it's my turn".. and it could be said either with a positive connotation or with a negative nuance as well.

Hope to be clear.

Ciao


----------



## enamore

Grazie mille!


----------



## pattyfashiion

I also found this english expression:
in games you can also say _it's your deal_ it would mean it's up down to you or it's your turn.


----------



## housecameron

googs185 said:


> Then you touch me  wishing you good work if you will be this on your night?


I'd say it's 100% wrong 



moro_of_venice said:


> Se seguito da qualcosa = It touchs me


No! 



morgana said:


> Se seguito da qualcosa = It touches me
> Yes you're right  sorry!


No! 



Salegrosso said:


> Quindi "mi tocca andare in posta anche oggi" si tradurrebbe
> _It touches me going at the post even today_.
> E' giusto? Mi sembra incredibile che si dica proprio cosi'!


Salegrosso, hai tutta la mia solidarietà 



Stiannu said:


> No, direi di no! *It touches me to + verb* non ha senso.


Infatti...



pandinorombante said:


> The literal translation is "Now it touches me"...


 
Sì pandino, ma non ricominciamo tutto il discorso da capo per favore!


----------



## pandinorombante

housecameron said:


> I'd say it's 100% wrong
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> 
> Salegrosso, hai tutta la mia solidarietà
> 
> 
> Infatti...
> 
> 
> 
> Sì pandino, ma non ricominciamo tutto il discorso da capo per favore!




Perdonami, hai ragione, potevo evitare di dare la parte letterale della traduzione (anche se non avevo letto la parte che hai citato)... chiedo umilmente venia!


----------

